
What Entrepreneurs Want From VCs: Independence And Faster Feedback - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/25/cornell-study-what-entrepreneurs-want-from-vcs-independence-and-faster-feedback/
======
natch
Don't those word at cross purposes? Perhaps with great skill a VC could manage
to do both well, but this must be very easy to get wrong, especially because
both personalities and technologies are involved, making it hard to just
follow some formula.

------
pclark
> 5\. Many entrepreneurs express concerns that some VCs have tensions within
> their organization/partnership ...

I find this tons.

------
Poiesis
What VC's want from Entrepreneurs: a company that makes lots of money.

~~~
herval
somehow the huge investment companies like Twitter keep getting kinda makes me
think that's NOT what VCs want...

